# Craig Bouchard is Calling Out Matyas Kuti on Magic



## CraigBouchard (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the first formal post that I, Craig Bouchard, will, by the end of 2008, hold the WR for magic, single and average, beating Matyas Kuti's records. If, after that, he wants to take me on head to head, then I am fine with that, but in 1 year or less, Matyas Kuti will hold 2 less world records.

I'm bringing him down.

Who's with me?

Craig Bouchard


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 21, 2007)

If you vote, let us all know who you voted for.


----------



## sam (Dec 21, 2007)

craig bouchard. i hope to have the master magic ones...if there ever is a competition on the eastcoast (eastern canada).


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 21, 2007)

You can have them...They were my next target after magic...But, come to Canadian Open...


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2007)

sorry I'm with Matyas, he's still my heroe and team 'de base fils' member


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 21, 2007)

Craig, are you trying to scare poor Matyas?


----------



## Radu (Dec 21, 2007)

i wish both of you luck. i just hope the best times will come out and this competition might motivate you both.
i'm supproting you in your challange


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Dec 21, 2007)

We'll see Mr. Bouchard, we'll see...
I voted on myself...
Well, what would you do if you couldn't get the WRs?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, now I'm sure I'm voting for Mátyás. He's been challenged, you see, and in the past that has always meant a quantum leap in his ability for the next competition. I suspect that now he'll beat his current personal best by at least 25% in his next competition, so Craig, I suspect you'll have to be awfully good to accomplish your goal.

But good luck anyway - I hope you manage it somehow.


----------



## sam (Dec 21, 2007)

hahahah, very true Mike. I can almost SEE the asymptote .


----------



## Me (Dec 21, 2007)

I have faith in you Craig! 
Your challenging him might persuade me to try and beat his Rubik's Clock record. Good Luck, may the Magic be with you.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 22, 2007)

I vote for Craig  Sorry Matyi, you have to give the others a chance.


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2007)

I vote Mr. Kuti!! Don't let me down!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry Craig, but this time I will back up Mátyás.

People have also asked for more details. Could you answer the following questions:
* When do you consider to have beaten Mátyás? (faster than his current times, faster in a direct confrontation, beat him in a direct confrontation (accounts for DNF's), faster during the year, faster at the end of the year)
* What happens when someone else beats the both of you?
* What happens if you don't succeed?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> What happens if you don't succeed?


Obviously he'll then look like a presumptuous fool.

One clear statement he made is that he'll "by the end of 2008, hold the WR for magic, single and average". Oh wait, even that's not clear. Craig, do you mean the official or the unofficial records?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he means official WR.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok, to clear this up, as apparently it was badly worded, and everyone has asked me, it goes a little something like this:

I'm going to OFFICIALLY beat Matyas' records, thus holding the WR at some point in 2008, but if someone comes along and beats my records, and as long as that person is not Matyas, then that is ok, as I will still have satisfied both conditions, having held the WR, and beating Matyas. When I say "Beating Matyas" I mean faster single solve and average. And as for if I don't succeed, well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it, right?


----------



## LarsN (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted for Craig. Hoping that sheer determination will make him reach his goal.

But I would have voted for Henrik Buus Aagaard, ranking 2nd in average at the moment.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 22, 2007)

i voted Kuti, my hero!
although, I'm not sure of how fast Craig is unofficially.


----------



## MiloD (Dec 23, 2007)

I think every cuber has a matyas kuti complex...

...I know I do... heh

I guess I'll support Craig, I know how he feels...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 23, 2007)

LarsN said:


> I voted for Craig. Hoping that sheer determination will make him reach his goal.
> 
> But I would have voted for Henrik Buus Aagaard, ranking 2nd in average at the moment.



And what about me, ranking 3rd?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe we should build an army of specialist to stop the one-man-army that is called Mátyás Kuti?

Me on Fewest Moves (I already got him beat)
Erik on 5x5x5 and MegaMinx (Already got him beat)
Marc van Beest on 4x4x4 (He can do it)

anyone wants to volunteer for this army (Tim, Kai, Lars, we need you guys)


----------



## LarsN (Dec 23, 2007)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for Craig. Hoping that sheer determination will make him reach his goal.
> ...



Well, Henrik is favoured because of his nationality, the same as mine 



AvGalen said:


> anyone wants to volunteer for this army (Tim, Kai, Lars, we need you guys)



Uh, I think I need a few more months at bootcamp...


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Dec 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Maybe we should build an army of specialist to stop the one-man-army that is called Mátyás Kuti?
> 
> Me on Fewest Moves (I already got him beat)
> Erik on 5x5x5 and MegaMinx (Already got him beat)
> ...



I also want! 
I'm going to beat me on blindsolving. Is it okay?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Maybe we should build an army of specialist to stop the one-man-army that is called Mátyás Kuti?
> 
> Me on Fewest Moves (I already got him beat)
> Erik on 5x5x5 and MegaMinx (Already got him beat)
> ...



I want to help!  but I'm not that good...yet...but I can try to beat him in...feet cubing  nah...Rafael Cinoto already did that...

hmm...well, I'm practicing multi bld...already did 3 cubes and did a 3/4 yesterday...I think in a few years I can do 20


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2007)

> Uh, I think I need a few more months at bootcamp...


 Sorry LarsN, but I meant Lars vdB on Square-1


> I also want!
> I'm going to beat me on blindsolving. Is it okay?


Now I am confused. I know about the divide-and-conquer philosophy, but I didn't think that would work against a one-man army


> hmm...well, I'm practicing multi bld...already did 3 cubes


Great, just 13 more to go  (you are now Tims backup!)


----------



## alexc (Dec 23, 2007)

Matyas. He always seems to get better.


----------



## alexc (Dec 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Maybe we should build an army of specialist to stop the one-man-army that is called Mátyás Kuti?
> 
> Me on Fewest Moves (I already got him beat)
> Erik on 5x5x5 and MegaMinx (Already got him beat)
> ...



Sorry to double post, but I didn't see this until after I posted my first response. The hardest thing will be to beat him in blindsolving. No one is even consistently close to his average times.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

I heard that Yish (Yi Sheung?) can do straight CFOP BLD in like 30 seconds (including memo?). They have photographic memory or something...

Watch out.


----------



## sam (Dec 23, 2007)

!?!?!? even with photographic memory, its still ridiculous to know which pieces are being effected with each move!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> I heard that Yish (Yi Sheung?) can do straight CFOP BLD in like 30 seconds (including memo?). They have photographic memory or something...


Is there any evidence for this or do you just like to spread myths?


----------



## David Pritts (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like a myth, though it would be pretty damn cool if it weren't -_-


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2007)

I heard that there was no such thing as a photographic memory. Your memory can be trained to recognise things extremely well, but photographic memory seems to be too much. Einstein is the only person I've heard of that thought in images instead of words, but that was because of his mutated brain. Even that doesn't mean he has a photographic memory though....


----------



## Rama (Dec 23, 2007)

I voted for Mátyás.

It was hard to choose, but I would not mind if I would be incorrect.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2007)

Dene said:


> I heard that there was no such thing as a photographic memory.


Saying that is just as bad as saying you "heard" the opposite.


> Einstein is the only person I've heard of that thought in images instead of words, but that was because of his mutated brain.


Please provide evidence for at least one of these two claims.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't believe anything from yish, so yeah.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, I don't believe it either. Sounds like a rumour...and photographic memory does exist, my old History teachers son (in law) not sure which...Had one.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm with Craig on this one, mostly because the name Craig is just that cool..


Actually, I've seen so many people worship Matyas like a god, so I think it would be kindof funny to see his world records taken away


----------



## Pedro (Dec 23, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> I heard that Yish (Yi Sheung?) can do straight CFOP BLD in like 30 seconds (including memo?). They have photographic memory or something...
> 
> Watch out.



yep...him and Mr. Guimond...


----------



## pjk (Dec 24, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> I heard that Yish (Yi Sheung?) can do straight CFOP BLD in like 30 seconds (including memo?). They have photographic memory or something...
> 
> Watch out.


This isn't the "yish" on this forum is it? I sure hope not.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that there was no such thing as a photographic memory.
> ...



Hmmm, yes you are right, when I say I "heard", it was in a discussion with a teacher at school, I believe, who could be considered as a somewhat reliable source. It wasn't a definitive "there is no such thing", it just seems extremely unlikely. "While many people demonstrate extraordinary memory abilities, it is unlikely that true eidetic memory, if it exists at all, is found in adults". That's a quote from Wikipedia, just to bring some more doubt into the matter  .

As for einstein, here is a link to Wikipedia on his brain. Under the heading "Study finding part of Einstein's brain missing and another part 15% larger", it says "Einstein himself claimed that he thought through images rather than verbally". Now it's up to you whether you take Wikipedia to be a reliable source or not ^^


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

CraigBouchard said:


> and photographic memory does exist, my old History teachers son (in law) not sure which...Had one.



Please provide some details about what his "photographic memory" was like.

And have you read this thread?
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?p=11744#post11744


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Dene said:


> As for einstein, here is a link to Wikipedia on his brain. Under the heading "Study finding part of Einstein's brain missing and another part 15% larger", it says "Einstein himself claimed that he thought through images rather than verbally". Now it's up to you whether you take Wikipedia to be a reliable source or not ^^


Ok, that's at least something. I had looked at Wikipedia's "Albert Einstein" article and hadn't seen anything about this. There's no mentioning of a brain "mutation", though. And it's not mentioned how unusual his alleged abnormal brain is, and no comparison with other people with similar brains is provided. Also, no context is given for the "thinking in images" statement. I also often think in images, for example whenever I think about kicking some liar's butt. Without proper context, Einstein could've meant that in a quite different way. Observers often misunderstand things and then the mistake gets exaggerated over time and over further communication.

And here's another part of Wikipedia's description of the study: "It should be noted that this study was based on photographs of Einstein's brain made in 1955 by Dr. Harvey, and not direct examination of the brain, as implied by the caption of one of the photographs, inaccurately identifying it as a photograph from 1995". Mistakes, mistakes...

Oh and don't get me wrong, I strongly disbelieve "photographic memory".


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey, I'm not claiming to have a photographic memory...but...

I think a lot in images as well, I don't say I have a photographic memory, but more so a visual memory, or visual brain. Many people have asked me if I have photographic memory.

As for my history teacher...She told us in class that they could be sitting in the living room, and they could ask him to quote a textbook, on a specific page, word for word. He'd either close his eyes, or look up at the sky or something, and then read it word for word. I never experienced it myself, she just told us about it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

CraigBouchard said:


> she just told us about it.


And that's the large part of the problem. If I tell you about the pink fairy I met last night, do you believe it?


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2007)

No, my first reaction might be that it's true because you smoken pot  but since that's not a realistic option I might think it was the tooth fairy. However that is also impossible because I assume you already got your adult-teeth, so my final conclusion would be that either you didn't meet the fairy at all OR, fairies exist!

merry christmas


----------



## pjk (Dec 24, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> CraigBouchard said:
> 
> 
> > and photographic memory does exist, my old History teachers son (in law) not sure which...Had one.
> ...


I still stand by my arguments in that post and that a photographic memory does exist.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> CraigBouchard said:
> 
> 
> > she just told us about it.
> ...



Lol, well this is what we Logicians know as a Strawman fallacy. You have taken something that is plausible, and compared it to something absurd, not particularly fair?

On Einstein's brain: It clearly states that he had smaller Wernicke's and Broca's areas, and also he was missing a part in his frontal lobes, while the parts of the frontal lobes to do with vision and such were enlarged. This is what I mean by "mutated", as in, different from normal, by some random chance. You're right, it is an ambiguous claim, but there is no denying that there was something strange going on.
It was always reported he had problems with speech throughout his life, which is explained by the smaller Wernicke's and Broca's areas. So it is plausible that he struggled with speech in his own head, and found it easier to fully visualise everything.

EDIT: Btw, I love what you wrote in that older thread. It's so true, I always look away when just randomly scrambling, and these people give me this amazed look and are like "are you doing it now or something". I'm always just like "NO! Of course not ".


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 24, 2007)

matias kuti, sorry


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Dene said:


> Lol, well this is what we Logicians know as a Strawman fallacy. You have taken something that is plausible, and compared it to something absurd, not particularly fair?


I don't think photographic memory is plausible, as I don't see good evidence, only poor anecdotes and a lot of lame excuses. And why do you say my pink fairy is absurd? Admittedly, I think so, too. But there's more evidence of the tooth fairy than there is for photographic memory.



Dene said:


> On Einstein's brain: It clearly states that he had smaller Wernicke's and Broca's areas


Does it? Wernicke doesn't even appear on the page, and Broca only here:

_"Scientists are currently interested in the possibility that physical differences in brain structure could determine different abilities. One famous part of the operculum is Broca's area which plays an important role in speech production. To compensate, the inferior parietal lobe was 15 percent wider than normal."_

That's general talk, not about Einstein. Except probably the third sentence (starting with "To compensate"), which btw doesn't fit in there at all.

And this short version (?) of the Lancet article about the study says: _"The gross anatomy of Einstein's brain was within normal limits with the exception of his parietal lobes"._ Admittedly I don't know whether Wernicke's and Broca's count as part of the "gross anatomy".



Dene said:


> So it is plausible that he struggled with speech in his own head, and found it easier to fully visualise everything.


Everything? How did he visualise writing his works or talking with people?


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol, no I still think you're being unfair. We all know the tooth fairy doesn't exist, it's just an idea thought up be people to amuse their children, we all know for a fact that there is no such thing, just as there is no Santa Claus (I certainly hope there are no younger children reading this, it would be so mean to burst their bubble). The idea of a photographic memory is not a myth, but something that people have properly claimed, and with reason. Perhaps it doesn't exist in the form that it is meant to. however, as you said, we do all think in images, and we can remember pictures in our head reasonably well. And this can of course be trained, like anything else (we Humans are so very adaptive  ).

On Einstein (again lol): You're right again, I read that about Einstein, it must have been somewhere else, probably in a book, and it would have been a while ago (unfortunately, I do NOT have such a good memory). Thus I cannot remember where it was.
I'm not exactly a neurologist myself, but 15% sounds like quite a large figure to me.
"Everything? How did he visualise writing his works or talking with people?" Ah, you are so mean, just like myself, nitpicking at every detail. This is something that puzzled me the first time I read about it as well, certainly it is possible that instead of thinking a word in his head, he sees it written on some sort of background instead. I don't see how this would be too implausible, if it was natural to him. Remembering of course, that he had problems with speech.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

Dene said:


> however, as you said, we do all think in images, and we can remember pictures in our head reasonably well.


Yes, and that's called visual memory and imagination. Photograpic memory refers to something of drastically higher quality and quantity, like someone perfectly reciting a page of a phone book after a single glance. Please compare:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_memory
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_memory

The latter page includes this: "Derren Brown, British television star, renowned for his abilities to appear to be psychic while insisting he has no psychic abilities, accomplishes some of his tricks using eidetic memory. [10]"

The reference leads here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFGG6zWByhM

However, this is Mr Brown simply tricking the audience. He's *not* using photographic memory there, he's a mentalist and it's a mentalism trick! What he does there is called a "book test". Says Wikipedia:

"In mentalism stage performers carry out book tests as part of their act. There is usually no examiner and a member of the audience takes the place of a participant. These tests are not carried out under scientific conditions and are often performed for the entertainment of the audience rather than to prove the psychic abilities of the performer."

Also have a look at James Randi describing one of his performances of it in this week's SWIFT (start reading at "Here’s an example from many years ago"). Randi and his SWIFT can btw provide an excellent introduction to reality.

Some uneducated fool watched the video, *believed the mentalist* (probably also believes the magician sawing a woman in two, just because he says so) and wrote the item in the Wikipedia article and now people see this as evidence for photographic memory while it's really not.



Dene said:


> certainly it is possible that instead of thinking a word in his head, he sees it written on some sort of background instead.


Did you read that explanation somewhere or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2007)

CraigBouchard said:


> As for my history teacher...She told us in class that they could be sitting in the living room, and they could ask him to quote a textbook, on a specific page, word for word. He'd either close his eyes, or look up at the sky or something, and then read it word for word.



Even if this were true, where's the "photographic" in this memory feat? People have learned many thousands of digits of pi, but they just use mnemonic techniques and practice, they don't have or claim to have photographic memory.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 24, 2007)

Dene said:


> Lol, no I still think you're being unfair. We all know the tooth fairy doesn't exist, it's just an idea thought up be people to amuse their children.....The idea of a photographic memory is not a myth, but something that people have properly claimed, and with reason. Perhaps it doesn't exist in the form that it is meant to.



I have to agree with Stefan that I think the idea of a photographic memory is absurd. The definition of photographic memory as I was taught it is the ability to recall, with a near 100% accuracy, every stimulus ever presented to you in any form (audio, visual, touch, etc.)

I think the sheer amount of storage required in the brain just to file away all this information is absurdly large. Also there would need to be a complicated filing system necessary to be able to retrieve the memory of any single stimulus desired on demand, and within a time limit short enough to answer the question of the person testing you.

To me a photographic memory is just as plausible as the tooth fairy, so I don't consider Stefan's comparison to be unfair. Until someone provides evidence of a person who can recall close to 100% accurately every stimulus presented to them over a time period significantly longer than the short term memory storage of the "average" person I refuse to believe that a photographic memory exists.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

We can continue this discussion forever, but I hope that I can make it easier by providing this "definition" of photographic memory:

"A memory that works just like a photocamera."
Meaning it can instantly create a picture of a (complex) situation with great detail that can used for recalling details even years later.

Now please give me an example of someone that has been proven is capable of doing this. (and an uncle of my dentists sister once heard... is not good enough)

I hope this will stop people from claiming photographic memory exists. Memory is something that can be trained really well and people can do amazing things with it, but there is a difference between memorizing 10 cubes in 10 minutes (trained memory) and memorizing them in 10 seconds (photographic memory)


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

Ah, that Mr. Brown does have an impressive memory! That is quite crazy. And please don't get me wrong, I wasn't claiming that Einstein, or anyone has a photographic memory, I think I did say that I don't think that it exists. I think I just used him as an example of an extreme of thinking in imagery as opposed to words (or warped brain words)....

"Did you read that explanation somewhere or did you make it up yourself?"
It is an educated guess, I haven't read it anywhere, and I don't claim to be an expert, I'm merely putting forward an idea.

At Chris: It is not whether it is "just as plausible" as such. We know the tooth fairy is made up (perhaps apart from people who are seriously mentally ill), but photographic memory is not necessarily impossible, and certainly it may have existed or even currently exist. This is why disregarding it straight up is unfair, and why work would need to be done to refine any knowledge we currently have of it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2007)

Dene said:


> "Did you read that explanation somewhere or did you make it up yourself?"
> It is an educated guess, I haven't read it anywhere, and I don't claim to be an expert, I'm merely putting forward an idea.


Yes, but that's the problem. You're augmenting an already unproven story with guesses. Next person will take your augmentation and tell it as if it were safe knowledge. People's memory already is faulty, why add stuff that they *know* might be wrong? I'd like to see where Einstein said that he thought in images, and I'd like to see the context, particularly what exactly he thought about in images (everything, or just aspects like light and relativity stuff?).



Dene said:


> We know the tooth fairy is made up, but photographic memory is not necessarily impossible


I should've used my older example again. Here it is: Yesterday I saw someone run 100 meters in 8 seconds. Believe me?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> I should've used my older example again. Here it is: Yesterday I saw someone run 100 meters in 8 seconds. Believe me?


No, I don't. You said it was your older example (older then 1 day) and you say you saw it happen yesterday. The two arguments seem mutual exclusive to me


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 25, 2007)

Arnaud, don't be so nitpicky  It does make it a more fair argument though, as it is possible.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2007)

Excellent observation, Arnaud, made me laugh. Problem is, I see that guy do it every day.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

. Now I REALLY don't believe you  . Yes, I much prefer your new (old?) argument. I think we should just call it a day there. You're right that we must be careful what we say, as things are always taking out of perspective (I saw in a magazine a couple of weeks ago, some "fun facts". One said that Da Vinci spent 15 years (or around-about) perfecting the lips of the Mona Lisa. I was just like, are you kidding, he spent about 15 years painting the entire thing, with a 5ish year break because he was too busy. Talk about stretching the truth).


----------



## cubie (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Craig, you are great in your endevour! Still, please, do not forget, you do not only have to defeat the devil Matyas, but also a great bunch of international speedcubers, having better international rankoinfgs, and at least four Hungarians, before reaching the current worlkd records of Matyas Kuti. 

Cheers


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Cubie: Craig used to hold the WR for Magic too


----------



## cubie (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Harris, I know he used to hold the WRs, still, Craig seems to pursue his crusade as if this young Hungarian was the only enemy to his past WRs. T\Still, there are many great speedsolvers having great official results close to Matyas" ones to be defetaed: Mate, Milan etc


----------



## sam (Dec 28, 2007)

@Cubie - Read the first two pages of this thread. he says that he will just beat Matyas. if anyone else comes and beats them both then thats fine. but he says that its just Matyi who he is going to beat.


----------



## cubie (Dec 28, 2007)

All right then, good luck! And God bless the best!


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

I remember having watched something on t.v. a few years ago about someone who had one brain, as in they didn't have a right or left side, just a whole. They said he could remember most of what he read over the years. I think someone asked him to recite a paragraph from a chapter or page of Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.


----------



## sam (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes. he was the man Rainman was modeled after. he is a sevant. Kim Peek. There was a discovery channel special on him. He has an agenesis of the corpus callosum. Very rare case which the corpus callosum doesn't seperate the two halves of the brain. You can do more research about it. there is a lot of interesting information on it.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 30, 2007)

I voted for Craig, because he's the only one with the balls to stand up to Kuti, I give him props for that. However, obviously Matyas will win, because he's probably the only person in the world that can solve a magic in an average of .8 secs.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 30, 2007)

hdskull said:


> However, obviously Matyas will win, because he's probably the only person in the world that can solve a magic in an average of .8 secs.



For the present at least. Who knows who will be able to in the future.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 30, 2007)

I have not checked the poll results or read much of this tread but, I have a guess: North Americans favor Craig and Europeans favor Matyas.

Am I right or wrong? 

(Maybe I shuold start a poll for that question?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> I have not checked the poll results or read much of this tread but, I have a guess: North Americans favor Craig and Europeans favor Matyas.




I've got another theory for you: a lot of people may find that the way how Craig is making this into a personal attack against Matyas is a bit childish and egotistic and that's why they don't vote for him.

Also the people who have met Matyas know that he's the most jovial of personalities and he would be the first to congratulate you if you would break his world record.


----------



## Ton (Dec 30, 2007)

I gues you do not know Matyas , he did not practise that hard for magic, so if you take a record, Matyas will practise a bit more and take it back, that is if he cares at all.
btw who care at all for the magic , it is not even a puzzle how you solve it in competion....


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck Craig but I voted for Matyas lol.

And it would be cool to have an army of specialists..


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 31, 2007)

Ton, how do you know how much he practiced for magic? A while ago, before he had the world record, I asked him, and he said he practiced (not sure the exact number) but it was minimum an hour a day...


----------



## Erik (Dec 31, 2007)

ha ha ha! Minimum an hour a day, trust me that's indeed not much...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jan 1, 2008)

I said minimum...


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Is that just for Magic, or for every puzzle?


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2008)

CraigBouchard said:


> I said minimum...



yes so the answer: minimum an hour a day is not really an anwser, it could be 1 hour it could be 4...


----------



## David Pritts (Jan 2, 2008)

I would speculate that whether or not he "cares about magic", it's probably safe to say he cares about other events much more. Examples: 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and BLD... most people care about these more, and they are more fun anyway (I think, at least).

With that in mind, I'd say practicing magic for a minimum of an hour a day is a lot, even if practicing the 3x3x3 for an hour+ a day is not really that much.

Plus, consider how little time it takes to solve the magic. One hour of practice on the magic = a large number of solves.

Lastly, yes; it was certainly very egotistical the way Craig went about this. But who cares? I know I've done much worse when it comes to being egotistical  It probably helps his motivation.

David

EDIT: I just read what I wrote and I'm not sure if it made sense at all ;-) ; what I believe I was trying to say was that given all of the other things he could have been practicing, devoting over an hour a day to the magic indicates that he was pretty dedicated to it at the time.


----------



## MiloD (Jan 2, 2008)

Magic and Master Magic are some of his favorite puzzles


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I go with Matyas. He's idol you know. But good luck to you Mr. Craig.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 10, 2008)

sry, but matyas will lead


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2008)

Stralbem said:


> Well I go with Matyas. He's idol you know. But good luck to you Mr. Craig.



You did not just bump this post...


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 11, 2008)

Um... Goodluck with you guys. I don't know how fast you are Mr. Bouchard, but I can see through the tone of your voice that you have a great determination to beat Mr. Kuti's WRs. On the other hand I still vote for Mr. Kuti because by seeing his performances, he's not quiet easy to beat. I still show respect you two are older than me.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 11, 2008)

After studying this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhCKVbiboBE, has anyone beaten my times yet?


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it's not a bad thing to show my idea about Mr. Kuti because people got to show their viewpoints you know. Just telling you that Mr. Swordsman Kirby (who ever you are). Just showing you respect. : )


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 13, 2008)

So Mr. Swordsman Kirby sir, do you mean your with Matyas? If yes, why? just asking : ) I didn't catch what you meant. Sorry, I was sleepy when I read your reply. : )


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 13, 2008)

Stralbem said:


> So Mr. Swordsman Kirby sir, do you mean your with Matyas? If yes, why? just asking : ) I didn't catch what you meant. Sorry, I was sleepy when I read your reply. : )



Off course, you can always read it again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 13, 2008)

Stralbem said:


> So Mr. Swordsman Kirby sir, do you mean your with Matyas? If yes, why? just asking : ) I didn't catch what you meant. Sorry, I was sleepy when I read your reply. : )



Nah it's just that this topic is sort of old.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2008)

CraigBouchard said:


> This is the first formal post that I, Craig Bouchard, will, by the end of 2008, hold the WR for magic, single and average


Yeah... well...


----------



## pjk (Dec 21, 2008)

I was just about to ask about this....


----------



## MistArts (Dec 21, 2008)

Mexican open hasn't posted results yet...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2008)

Magic isn't in their event list. But yes, that was sloppy. I was just too eager to post, have been waiting for this so long.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

oh Craig....


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

Another entry for the FailBlog...

You failed even though he got banned from WCA...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol...it's the end of 2008 and Craig (no offense) still doesn't have the record. Fail since you haven't beat Matyas...and he's banned :\ You still have 10 days or so left! Good Luck!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 21, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lol...it's the end of 2008 and Craig (no offense) still doesn't have the record. Fail since you haven't beat Matyas...and he's banned :\ You still have 10 days or so left! Good Luck!



There are no competitions for the rest of the year...


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 21, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lol...it's the end of 2008 and Craig (no offense) still doesn't have the record. Fail since you haven't beat Matyas...and he's banned :\ You still have 10 days or so left! Good Luck!



In fact, he didn't even compete this year as far as I can tell...

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BOUC01


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 21, 2008)

This is the first formal post that I, Patrick Jameson, will, by the end of 2009, hold the WR for magic, single and average.


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 21, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> This is the first formal post that I, Patrick Jameson, will, by the end of 2009, hold the WR for magic, single and average.



Now this is probably true!


----------



## jcuber (Dec 21, 2008)

Matyas was banned this year? What month? I know why but I thought it was a few years ago.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

This is the first formal post that I, Can Çetin, will not, by the end of 2009, hold any WRs for anything, single and average.

Don't make fun of me with this if I break any WR's or something though


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Matyas was banned this year? What month? I know why but I thought it was a few years ago.



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=388

Wednesday February 27.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> This is the first formal post that I, Can Çetin, will not, by the end of 2009, hold any WRs for anything, single and average.
> 
> Don't make fun of me with this if I break any WR's or something though



This is the first formal post that I, Michael Gottlieb, will not, by the start of 2010, have ever held any official WRs for anything, single or average.

But yeah, don't make fun of me either if I break something by accident, you never know ;-)


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 21, 2008)

qqwref said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first formal post that I, Can Çetin, will not, by the end of 2009, hold any WRs for anything, single and average.
> ...



This is the first formal post that I, Laetitia Lemoine, will soon break a megaminx WR. 
Wait... no, it's not the first, I speak about megaminx all the time


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I Derrick Eide will get told to stop making these posts by Dan even though plenty others were involved but when it comes to me, THEN its wrong


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I, Hadley Sheffield, will hold the NAR for pyraminx.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 22, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> This is the first formal post, that I, Hadley Sheffield, will hold the NAR for pyraminx*...right before Patrick Jameson takes it from me.*






(too short)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first formal post, that I, Hadley Sheffield, will hold the NAR for pyraminx*...right before Patrick Jameson takes it from me.*
> ...



This is the first formal post, that I, Wuqiong Fan, will be at least top 3 at one competition and/or get sub-11 average and/or sub-7 single for pyraminx, and some record holder for pyraminx will use my FP method.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 22, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first formal post, that I, Hadley Sheffield, will hold the NAR for pyraminx*...right before Patrick Jameson takes it from me.*
> ...



So long as I hold it at some point. And I will.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> This is the first formal post, that I, Wuqiong Fan, will be at least top 3 at one competition



So, you're coming to the Twin Cities Cubing Classic?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2008)

Bryan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first formal post, that I, Wuqiong Fan, will be at least top 3 at one competition
> ...



Sorry, too far away.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 22, 2008)

qqwref said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first formal post that I, Can Çetin, will not, by the end of 2009, hold any WRs for anything, single and average.
> ...



This is the first formal post that I, Shafiq Mohammed, will not, by the end of 2009, hold any WRs for anything (even not cubing related)  

But yeah, please make fun of me if I break any WRs for anything (which wont happen )

(these posts are making me laugh soo hard  )


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 22, 2008)

Craig should have given himself more time. 

I, Alex Seidler, promise to hold one world record for something [cube related or not] but the end of 2049


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I, Huy Nguyen, will solve a Rubik's cube tonight.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> This is the first formal post, that I, Huy Nguyen, will solve a Rubik's cube tonight.



I Lol'd


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 22, 2008)

This is my first formal post, that I, Luke Mayn, is the only guy to use the 3x3x3 method he is using


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is another Formal Post that I Derrick Eide wont be the last person to post on this thread, and if not, then I am a horrible cuber (lets see if anyone can resist this )


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2008)

This is my first informal message, not post, that I, *insert my name here*, WILL be the last person to post in this thread, or let the original thread post be wrong.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 22, 2008)

lol you still posted 
anyway im not a horrible cuber! *Dances around fountain spraying chocolate*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the first formal post that I, Emerson Herrmann, will fit at least 5 cookies in my mouth...TONIGHT.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the second formal post that I, Huy Nguyen, will indeed solve a Rubik's Cube tonight. I still have 59 minutes... Come on, Huy... TOUCH THAT CUBE!!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 22, 2008)

is he gonna!?!?!?!
The intensity!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 22, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> is he gonna!?!?!?!
> The intensity!!!



GASP! I... DID! I did it one-handed while racing on PopKart (Kartrider).


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the first formal post that I, Baian Liu, will, by the end of 2009, hold the AsRs officially for one or more events, single and/or average.


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2008)

Same as above - except Aur.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

Same as above - except the record out of all people who look like me.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the first formal post that I, Shafiq Mohammed, will not cube tonight

(Btw, these posts are making me laugh loud so hard


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I, Shafiq Mohammed, will come back to this thread and make another one of these funny/cool/awesome/retarded posts .


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I, Huy Nguyen, will get spanked tonight.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I, Shafiq Mohammed, will get spanked tonight for staying up so late writing this post up while I should be sleeping (its 2:37 AM here) !


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is the first formal post, that I, Huy Nguyen, will try to get spanked... by Derrick Eide someday! 

Spank me, oh mighty Derrick!


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 24, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> This is the first formal post that I, Patrick Jameson, will, by the end of 2009, hold the WR for magic, single and average.



Does this mean that you have to hold the records on Dec 31, 2009 or just obtain them at least once by that date?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is the first formal post that I, Shafiq Mohammed, will finally start on his science fair project after procrastinating for 3 months about it


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2008)

ok... this thread is pointless.


----------

